# My SD Shop



## lampy (Mar 25, 2012)

This is where I go to do my builds. It's a 2 car attached garage. I found the band saw at a garage sale and intended it for wood working projects and didn't realize until a couple weeks later that it had a metal cutting blade on it. It has been a big labor saver, no more hack sawing ;D My latest addition is the HF mini mill and my pride and joy a Craftsman lathe bought from the son of the original owner.


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice little shop, thanks for sharing 

Regards,

  Will


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Mar 25, 2012)

Lampy-

You've got all the bases covered. What's your next build going to be?

-Bob


----------



## hitandmissman (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice place to work and off to a good start.


----------



## lampy (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I thought I should join in since I've been lurking for a few months now. 
Bob, I started on my 3rd "EZ 45" today. I plan on modifying this one and making a few changes to make it my own. It's been a fun motor to build and learn on. I'm planing on starting a thread on the build for the other newbies out there lurking. ;D


----------

